# 91 f-150 Auto HELP



## Native87 (Apr 4, 2010)

The truck was parked for quite awile because it neeeded a waterpump. Did that replaced all the fluids to level. Everything works fine. Now the thing is POURING water out of what looks like the transmission case. The case has a hole in the bottom and the thing is just pouring out there. I am totally stumped. Any Ideas??? Thanks In Advance. Terry


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 4, 2010)

When you say water...do you mean, as in coolant? If so...its possible that, given the truck had a water pump problem, the radiator was topped off with water when it last ran...causing the engine's anti-freeze to be too diluted to handle the cold of winter. If the block froze you could have popped a freeze plug and the leaking coolant is getting into the bellhousing and draining out from there.

Give me some more detail and I will try to help.


----------



## Native87 (Apr 4, 2010)

The water pump went out last year I am pretty sure. The thing didnt have any water in it that I know of. Its an inline six and I cant tell where in the world it is coming from. Is there a freeze plug on the back side of the motor?? Towards the automatic transmission?? I have no idea. The freeze plugs look good on the exhaust side. If it is behind the motor how in the world can i finaggle around in there to see?? Thank you so much for your quick reply. Yes it is just straight water that is coming out of the bell housing.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 4, 2010)

Native87 said:


> The water pump went out last year I am pretty sure. The thing didnt have any water in it that I know of. Its an inline six and I cant tell where in the world it is coming from. Is there a freeze plug on the back side of the motor?? Towards the automatic transmission?? I have no idea. The freeze plugs look good on the exhaust side. If it is behind the motor how in the world can i finaggle around in there to see?? Thank you so much for your quick reply. Yes it is just straight water that is coming out of the bell housing.



Well...of all the Ford engines I have rebuilt, the 300 isn't one of them! All the ones I ever had lasted over 250,000 miles and I never took them out of the truck.

I would imagine there is a freeze plug on the front and/or back of the cylinder head. Check there. Their could be one behind the torque converter (or flywheel if your's is manual trans) but I am not sure. Try a Google search or ask any Ford Mechanic that has been around for at least 10 years.

Fords also use those metal heater hoses that are bent to conform to the contours of the engine as they snake around to their desired location. It's possible that one of these has rotted away somewhere between the back of the engine and the firewall, and leak down, around, and into the bell housing. 

Good luck. Let me know when you find out what it is.


----------



## Native87 (Apr 4, 2010)

Woodcutteranon- Thank you for your valuable time. I will check the back tomorrow. I found this website and was wondering if you think this trick might work if it is a freeze plug? http://quazen.com/recreation/autos/how-to-changereplace-a-freeze-plug/



I will let you know how it all goes. Thanks again. Terry


----------



## albert (Apr 5, 2010)

There is a freeze plug @ the back of the block behind the flywheel, you have to pull the trans and f.wheel to get @ it. It could be rotted out or pushed out, or the block cracked from no or weak antifreeze. Sometime when a vehical gets a coolant leak from a water pump or gasket the driver just adds plain water. If too much water gets added and the truck goes through the winter you wind up with a cracked block. This will even happen if the radiator is drained becaust the block will still have enough water trapped to cause freeze damage.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 8, 2010)

albert said:


> There is a freeze plug @ the back of the block behind the flywheel, you have to pull the trans and f.wheel to get @ it. It could be rotted out or pushed out, or the block cracked from no or weak antifreeze. Sometime when a vehical gets a coolant leak from a water pump or gasket the driver just adds plain water. If too much water gets added and the truck goes through the winter you wind up with a cracked block. This will even happen if the radiator is drained becaust the block will still have enough water trapped to cause freeze damage.



I concur

Guess who's pulling a tranny, Guess who's pulling a tranny, Guess who's pulling a tranny.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 14, 2010)

Soooo...any update?opcorn:


----------

